# Pomps In The Surf Part Ii



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I took off work at 3:00 PM and got to LC-34 beach at 3:15PM. Holy COW!!! It looks like a ZOO, I never seen that many people at this place like this before. According to people there, pomps have been running since 1:00 PM, at 3:30 PM when my first line out to the water, I did not have time to put my rod into the rod holder, it is my first hit of the day - 15 incher. It was NON-STOP, I got my limit in about 30 min. Everybody I spoke to while I was there, scored to their limit. I did not count the total number of people, but to my estimate, NOT less than 40 people.

Note: 2 hours before and after LOW tide, they came out in full force, contradict with all info. I read that High tide NOT low tide, pomps in active stage.

Have fun fishing guys and gals. Photo in attached link.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4329


----------



## CO2FL2Live&Fish (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow! I was planning on going today but got called in to a meeting. I'm taking a 1/2 a day off tomorrow and hoping to limit out on pomps. Great Report.

PS. Did you use clams, flea, or shrimp?


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, what a different world I was in at Polyalinda. It was also a bit crowded. Rough surf and murky water after high tide. Not much pomp except a few whiting and shark until after 1 pm when tide went low and water turned a bit clear, I witnessed 2-3 pomp caught (good size though). I only caught 1 shark and 1 whiting for 6 hrs work. Not that bad for the first trial but enjoyed the beautiful weather and a "surf pro" pulling fishes one after another while the rest of us catching nothing but watching . Looks like I need to join DVO and the crowd at LC-34. DVO, I need your help for direction again if you don't mind.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

CO2FL2Live&Fish,
It seems to me they bite on everything - but when they slow down and picky, flea is the best to make them bite.


myuo8o2,
Sorry buddy, LC-34 is control area by NASA and Air Force, only their personel and personel's guest can get in to fish. At this time my weekend is very tight with kids duty. I have a list of people waiting for me to take them in to fish, and it is a very long list.


----------



## JeremyUCF (Jan 26, 2007)

DVO - have you had any luck finding fleas at any of the cape beaches, LC34 Camera Rd A or B? About 2 weeks ago they were very small and scattered.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

JeremyUCF,

I don't have enough time to find flea. I only have 1.0 - 1.5 hrs max after work, therefore I normally bought my bait. I found a bait store on Garden St in Titusville that always has flea. I buy my flea the night before and keep them in a bucket of sand, and every 4 hrs I rinse the sand with ocean water. They will last several days if rinse the sand enough to remove flea's pee. Let's go fishing man!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice going DVO! Looks like you'll be eating good for a while!


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

It's okay DVO, just put me in the lineup, . I am really looking for a better place I can fish when I get chance.
Tried Polyalinda surf again around low tide. Similar story like yesterday, but I caught 2 pomps with one keeper besides 2 whitings and numerous sharks. I think it is a good start.


----------



## JeremyUCF (Jan 26, 2007)

I will have to check that place out in titusville for the flea, normally I just buy frozen from Sunrise in the Port and then if I manage to rake some its a bonus.


----------



## CO2FL2Live&Fish (Jan 21, 2007)

DVO,

You weren't kidding being a ZOO at LC 34. It wasn't bad when i arrived there at 1pm. Then around 3pm people were starting to come in. I counted 38 people just for curiosity. Anyway, I caught 6 pomps but released 1 to fight another day. Just like what you said DVO. Great fishing and ZOO.

As i was leaving i saw a guy caught a stingray and tried to carry it and got hit by stingray's tail on the wrist.  He was bleeding and 911 had to be called in. Looked like he was ok after the emergency folks worked on his wrist.


----------

